# What Food can you not stand which most people seem to enjoy ?



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2020)

Dill Pickles..  and Gherkins are 2 that immediately spring to mind which I detest,   and everyone else seems to like...


----------



## macgeek (Aug 26, 2020)

I wont eat sauerkraut. mom would make it and stink the entire house up.  I can't stand the smell of it.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 26, 2020)

Eggplant.


----------



## Glidepath (Aug 26, 2020)

Pizza. It's wet bread. And yeah, I've had "good" pizza. Tomato pies are the worst.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 26, 2020)

Cooked turnips.

My mom used to mix mashed turnips in with the mashed potatoes, and the smell alone would make me gag, so mom would reserve a portion of mashed potatoes for me on the side before adding turnips to the family serving.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 26, 2020)

Runny eggs.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 26, 2020)

Shellfish.  Even if I could eat it I would not.  Slimy icky disgusting things like clams, etc., it's beyond me why anyone likes them.  I even feel kinda ill when walking past the live lobsters in the grocery store-  it's like walking into a swamp.  

In contrast, though, I love regular fish of all types.


----------



## Glidepath (Aug 26, 2020)

"It was a brave man that first ate an oyster."


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 26, 2020)

Anything made with curry. I not only don't like curry, curry doesn't like me.

And corned beef hash or roast beef hash. Love the smell while it's cooking; the texture makes me gag.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 26, 2020)

Green Beans!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 26, 2020)

Aspics, meat jellies, seafood mousses, etc...


----------



## Don M. (Aug 26, 2020)

Sushi....or any raw fish.  Given the unsanitary conditions that much of the commercial fish/seafood is produced in, I'm amazed that some of that stuff isn't banned by the FDA.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 26, 2020)

Brussel sprouts.  They taste like sulfur to me.  Doesn't matter how they're prepared.


----------



## win231 (Aug 26, 2020)

I wish there was a food I didn't like.
I'll eat anything that's not moving.


----------



## twinkles (Aug 26, 2020)

avocado --and anything that has curry in it


----------



## charry (Aug 26, 2020)

I can’t abide soft snotty eggs ....yuk....
Or swede as it was like water at school...put me off for life...
While we re on the subject of school....MILK  WARM MILK  The small bottles we had,
Not drunk milk since either..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2020)

twinkles said:


> avocado --and anything that has curry in it


I hate avocado too... and Kiwi fruit..and anything in Aspic as above.. ..and wet sponge or bread , ( so I can't eat trifle)...


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 26, 2020)

Sardines -I refuse to touch them!


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 26, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Sardines -I refuse to touch them!


Oh, thanks for the reminder..  I hate ALL canned fish.  won't touch raw fish either.  
When I said I love fish, I meant regular whole fish, well-cooked.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 26, 2020)

charry said:


> I can’t abide *soft snotty eggs *....yuk....
> Or swede as it was like water at school...put me off for life...
> While we re on the subject of school....MILK  WARM MILK  The small bottles we had,
> Not drunk milk since either..


----------



## Autumn (Aug 26, 2020)

Lobster.  I hate the taste, and I refuse to cook anything that isn't already dead.


----------



## asp3 (Aug 26, 2020)

Mostly condiments for me
Pickles
Mustard
Ketchup
White salad dressing
Relish
Olives of all types

Non-condiments
Chicken skin (even on fried chicken)


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2020)

That reminds me ^^^ I hate Olives too ..and piccalilli  ..and walnuts


----------



## jujube (Aug 26, 2020)

Blueberries.  I can't stand the taste.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2020)

Rib-Eye  Steak


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 26, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Rib-Eye  Steak


Oh thanks for the reminder.  I can add all steak in general to my hate list!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 26, 2020)

Pickled pigs feet and hog balls.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 26, 2020)

I also cannot abide curry and avocado.  Not crazy for aspics nor sushi either.


----------



## asp3 (Aug 26, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Rib-Eye  Steak



Do you like other cuts of beef?  If so which ones?


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 26, 2020)

charry said:


> I can’t abide soft snotty eggs ....yuk....
> Or swede as it was like water at school...put me off for life...
> While we re on the subject of school....MILK  WARM MILK  The small bottles we had,
> Not drunk milk since either..


"Snotty" eggs?! That's a good one. If I saw that on the menu I would pass as well but I love _soft_ scrambled eggs and over easy but not runny.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 26, 2020)

On the top of my list is Liver !Yuck


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 26, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Rib-Eye  Steak


----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 26, 2020)

*Raw bell peppers*, no matter what color. They should always be roasted or braised, IMHO.

*Quail*. Love chicken, duck and goose; okay with turkey. But quail does absolutely nothing for me, even at $300/pp restaurants. I'll eat it, but am never enthused about it.

*Mochi*. My spouse loves to tease me by saying I make a lousy Japanese American. I've never thought highly of Japanese cuisine in general, especially compared to Chinese, French, and Indian cuisines. There's a few dishes I like, but overall it is historically a poor, isolated country's cooking, and until it acquired global influences post-WWII was of little culinary note.

*Poutine*. A great French fry is worthy of appreciation; there are so many bad ones served these days. To turn them limp, greasy, and wet with an oversalted fake gravy and cheap cheese - I honestly don't get it. Why?

*Onglet.* I love meat and beef is my favorite protein, but onglet......there is something about the texture and unique taste of it that has never worked for me.

*Tamales. *I've had magnificent, light-as-a-feather, housemade-nixtamalized masa steamed around delicious stewed fillings. They're delicious, but I still wouldn't go out of my way for them, nor order them if there's something else on the menu.

*Soft shell crabs.* Living where sweet juicy Dungeness crab is available either locally or from Alaska year-round, I can't imagine why I would want to eat a plate of greasy battered, crunchy chitin with hardly any meat inside.

*Anything that is over-sugared, over-salted, or overly sour. *

I love sauerkraut, but always drain it, then braise it in broth to mellow out the flavor.
I love fresh pickles, especially as chutneys or Korean _ban chan_ - as accents to a main dish; especially contrasted with something rich, they're fine. But one diner served me Eggs Benedict with a large portion of over-mature raw pickles that tasted of nothing but undiluted Heinz white vinegar. They were awful on their own and certainly did nothing for a decent Eggs Benny.
I love foie gras, but the way most restaurants serve it with dessert-like jams and sauces, is disgusting. Foie gras is fine by itself, but does go well with a touch of sweetness leavened with acidity, such as a Sauternes jelly or grilled fresh pineapple.
The current fad for decorating desserts with at least two, sometimes three different sweet sauces is one I abhor. There is no reason why a fine cheesecake, tiramisu, pot du creme, layer cake, pie, bread pudding, etc., needs to be tarted up like a cheap Christmas tree. If the dessert can't stand on its own, it isn't worth eating, is it?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 26, 2020)

*Corn dogs

*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2020)

0


Pink Biz said:


> *Corn dogs
> 
> View attachment 119881*


We never had corn dogs here, until relatively recently, so after hearing about them for years on tv and film  being fast food in NYC etc..I was dying to try them... what a disapointment !! I would eat them if I had to , but I wouldn't seek them out


----------



## Lizzie00 (Aug 26, 2020)

brussel sprouts
green peas
avocado
eggplant
tomatoes


----------



## MickaC (Aug 26, 2020)

macgeek said:


> I wont eat sauerkraut. mom would make it and stink the entire house up.  I can't stand the smell of it.


I love sauerkraut, but like you said......when mom and grandma made home made.....stunk up the house......but still love it.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 26, 2020)

Cooked Spinach.. 
I do like Popeye the sailor.


----------



## Leann (Aug 26, 2020)

twinkles said:


> avocado --and anything that has curry in it


That's EXACTLY what I was going to say, too. I'd add cilantro to the list because it tastes like soap to me.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 26, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Runny eggs.


Eww yeah. Those would make me  if I had to eat them.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 26, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Dill Pickles..  and Gherkins are 2 that immediately spring to mind which I detest,   and everyone else seems to like...


Any that you do like? Like bread and butter pickles or olives?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2020)

The only eggs I'll eat are scrambled or omelets, no egg salad, hard boiled eggs, soft boiled eggs, bullseyes, poached eggs, etc.


----------



## Jules (Aug 26, 2020)

“Snotty eggs”. That’s hilarious and I’ll use that every time I see an egg in a restaurant. 

I can’t eat an egg in the morning and it definitely can’t be bright yellow.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 26, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Eggplant.


Ditto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 26, 2020)

Sour cream, yogurt, cottage cheese, bleu cheese, oysters, any fish except canned tuna, shellfish except scallops and lobster, okra.


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 26, 2020)

Kimchi
Dill pickles
Sauerkraut 
Brussel Sprouts

OTOH. lots of people I know won't eat cauliflower, durian and garbanzo which I really like.


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 27, 2020)

I cannot drink warm milk....I absolutely loathe it
All started when I had my tonsils out 60+ years ago
In the 50s you were given soft mushy food and warm milk after a tonsillectomy
Result was most of what I tried to ingest tasted like blood and most ended up all over the hospital bed
Including a glass or two of warm milk....


----------



## Wren (Aug 27, 2020)

There are lots of things I don’t eat but one that springs to mind is Oysters, how anybody can bear to have them slither down their throat is beyond me.....


----------



## Devi (Aug 27, 2020)

It probably sounds ridiculous, but I can't stand kale.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 27, 2020)

I have never tried them and I never will no matter how fancy the name.   Snails.


----------



## jimbowho (Aug 27, 2020)

Anyone that serves okra that is not battered then fried should be arrested for barbarism.


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 27, 2020)

If eating boiled okra is barbarism, I'm guilty as charged. When we have an abundant harvest of okra, I mix it with other garden veggies to make quiches. Eat it breakfast, lunch or dinner.


----------



## jimbowho (Aug 27, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> If eating boiled okra is barbarism, I'm guilty as charged. When we have an abundant harvest of okra, I mix it with other garden veggies to make quiches. Eat it breakfast, lunch or dinner.


I commend you for your fortitude. Can we not talk about it anymore?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 27, 2020)

Had to look up a few of these.  (Onglet is a cut of beef and piccalilli is pickled veggies for the likewise uninformed.)

@Lethe200 mentioned moochi. I'm also not a fan. Don't find it offensive, but don't like it either. I also can't understand the appeal of Dim Sum dumplings. To me they taste like big puffs of raw-ish dough with a tiny bit of something worth eating in the center. Not worth all that dough to get to it. 

Since I don't eat meat anymore I didn't mention that bacon and breakfast sausages never did much for me. Same with orange and fruit juices. I swear husband fell in love with me at least partly because I'd always give him my bacon and OJ when we went out for breakfast. 

Never developed a taste for pastrami or corned beef, but loved Italian salami, liverwurst (weird, right?) ham, and roast beef. 

I only drink juice if it's very watered down. Preferably with vodka.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 27, 2020)

Okra is gross. I don't care what form it's in. I don't want to eat anything that has snot like juice in it.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 27, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Sushi....or any raw fish.  Given the unsanitary conditions that much of the commercial fish/seafood is produced in, I'm amazed that some of that stuff isn't banned by the FDA.


Yup !


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 27, 2020)

I don't know if Most people enjoy beef liver but I can't stand it. When I was a kid and my mom made it I use to cover it with Catsup. I know I am not the only one who did.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Had to look up a few of these.  (Onglet is a cut of beef and piccalilli is pickled veggies for the likewise uninformed.)


Not just pickled veggies, but pickled chopped veggies gherkins & cauliflower which I hate,  in  slime...


----------



## Devi (Aug 27, 2020)

Okay, I'll add: 

- tongue. Not a fan.
- Kimchi. <shiver>


----------



## StarSong (Aug 27, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Not just pickled veggies, but pickled chopped veggies gherkins & cauliflower which I hate,  in  slime...


----------



## asp3 (Aug 27, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> OTOH. lots of people I know won't eat cauliflower, durian and garbanzo which I really like.



I love cauliflower and garbanzo beans as well.  The only time I've had durian was in a durian ice cream and it resulted in an epic family story.

We were up in San Francisco at one of our favorite ice cream stores, Pollyanna which featured unusual flavors.  The kids were probably 8 and 9 at the time so this was probably about 1993 or 1994.  Everyone else was busy picking their flavors and I looked at the flavor board and asked what durian was and if I could have a taste.  At this point in time durian was not that well known in non Asian communities.  The woman working the counter looked at me skeptically and said "We keep it in a tub in the back."  She walked to the back of the shop, got the tub out and opened it up to get a tasting spoon full.  Almost immediately after she opened the tub I was hit by a strong, pungent and somewhat unpleasant odor.  A few seconds later my wife and sons who were near the front of the shop turned to see where the source of the odor was.

That should have been my fair warning, but instead I thought, well if it smells so bad it must be really delicious for them to make it into ice cream.  I popped the chunk on the tasting spoon into my mouth and was treated to a flavor best described as a creamy sewer.  The pungency of the aroma was matched by a similar flavor.  I realized I would need to eat something else to get the taste out of my mouth and ordered a favorite, Black Knight which was dark chocolate and whisky.  When eating the ice cream the durian flavor would come back as I finished a bite of the dark knight and swallowed it.

We walked a few doors down to a convenience store and I bought a pack of Big Red Gum and started chewing about five sticks of the gum.  We then got in the car and started to drive home which was about 40 minutes away.  There were complaints from everyone else in the car because the fragrance of the durian was still coming out in my breath.  We opened all of the windows of the car even though it was one of those overcast days in San Francisco and a bit chilly.  It was better but not quite good enough.  We stopped at a Safeway about 3 miles from the ice cream store and picked up a loaf of french bread.  I ate about a quarter of the loaf and that reduced a bit of the smell, but only a bit.  We ended up driving home with the windows cracked and I was relegated to the patio when we got home.  I finally got to come in at dinner time but people still said the could smell hints of durian.

I would like to try actual durian someday but I'll want to make sure I have alternative accommodations in case I'm durian exiled again.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 27, 2020)

@asp3, Thanks for the durian warning.  Great story though!


----------



## Nathan (Aug 27, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> On the top of my list is Liver !Yuck



Liver= _double-yuck_!


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Aug 27, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Aspics, meat jellies, seafood mousses, etc..


Aspic and sushi, as stated above add to that,liver, Lima beans, raw clams, cilantro, tofu.
Can’t stand milk, hot or cold.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 27, 2020)

I never heard of durian before. Being related to cacao, the chocolate plant, might be why its scent is so strong. Interesting.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 28, 2020)

Anyone else have milk toast as a kid, touted as ‘comfort food’? Blech!  

also hate macaroni and cheese... even the smell turns my stomach


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 28, 2020)

I know fresh durian fruit wasn't allowed in local flights in the Philippines. I don't know how people "smuggle" them to Manila. I guess liking durian is an acquired taste. I started eating it during summer vacations in the southern home of my uncle where he had durian and jackfruit plantation.

Among 4 siblings, I was the easiest one to feed. Anyone remember the original cod liver oil Scott's emulsion? Yup! I was the only one who took it w/o fussing. I wasn't sickly then, up to now.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Sep 10, 2020)

Caviar.  

Hollywood made it seem like it was the mother of all delicacies.  So I bought a container of sturgeon caviar to impress my fiancee.  She hated it ... I hated it.

Her cat liked it though.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 10, 2020)

Steak, unless it is hot has an aftertaste that is not pleasant.
Were a finicky bunch, bet we were not that way at our parent's table.


----------



## win231 (Sep 10, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Anyone else have milk toast as a kid, touted as ‘comfort food’? Blech!
> 
> also hate macaroni and cheese... even the smell turns my stomach


Well, cheese is basically rotten milk.  I don't know why we like it - me included.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 10, 2020)

Win:
Love Swiss Cheese, but it is $8.00+ a pound, now eat processed cheese which is made of  chemicals and who knows what?


----------



## peppermint (Sep 10, 2020)

I can't eat mustard, can't even smell it....Ugh!!!  I don't eat red meat.....


----------



## peppermint (Sep 10, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> On the top of my list is Liver !Yuck


I don't like liver...in fact I can't even smell it....


----------



## peppermint (Sep 10, 2020)

Devi said:


> Okay, I'll add:
> 
> - tongue. Not a fan.
> - Kimchi. <shiver>


You talking about my tongue!!!  I'm just joshing


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> Caviar.
> 
> Hollywood made it seem like it was the mother of all delicacies.  So I bought a container of sturgeon caviar to impress my fiancee.  She hated it ... I hated it.
> 
> Her cat liked it though.


I hate it too, in fact the only person I know who likes it is my husband..


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 10, 2020)

Anything slimy. Snails. Oysters.


----------



## win231 (Sep 10, 2020)

peppermint said:


> I don't like liver...in fact I can't even smell it....


As a child, my parents thought liver was healthy.  My dad even suggested eating it raw, though I never did.
Later, when I learned that it was a filter for toxins, I understood why it smelled that way.  It took half a bottle of catsup for me to eat it.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 10, 2020)

Greek Yogurt.  I have tried.  Really

Tofu... like eating erasers


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 10, 2020)

Oh Aunt Bea....those aspics, etc dont look good.
Thank goodness our mother never put those on our dinner table...lol


----------



## Pinky (Sep 10, 2020)

Sardines, Pilchards, Gefiltefish ...


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 10, 2020)

I don't know how many people like it but cooked spinach grosses me out!  I do like spinach raw, though, in salads as a lettuce substitute.  I also use a lot of EVOO and balsmaic vinegar over it.


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 10, 2020)

Jalopenos, Hanbaneros and Scotch Bonnet Chillis


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 10, 2020)

Tomatoes.Never have,never will.
Cilantro-tastes like brass to me.
I probably wouldn`t like liver but don`t need to try it.


----------



## IrisSenior (Sep 10, 2020)

Turnip. Even when it is cooking it makes me gag.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 10, 2020)

pigs intestines...ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....I forgot what they call them but they smell like sh** when they are cooking!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 10, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> pigs intestines...ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....I forgot what they call them but they smell like sh** when they are cooking!


offal? .. which smells awful


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 10, 2020)

Pinky said:


> offal? .. which smells awful


I recall what they are called now--chitlins--yuck!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 10, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I recall what they are called now--chitlins--yuck!


oh, you are right - yuck!
Maybe offal is from cows.


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 10, 2020)

Offal is any of the entrails of a butchered animal....and let's face it most of them are gross 
Brains, Liver, Tongue, Tripe, Trotters but one that goes well with Beef is Kidneys


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 10, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> Offal is any of the entrails of a butchered animal....and let's face it most of them are gross
> Brains, Liver, Tongue, Tripe, Trotters but one that goes well with Beef is Kidneys


Yes, disgusting!  There are a lot of people who like to eat them, though


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 10, 2020)

Pinky said:


> oh, you are right - yuck!
> Maybe offal is from cows.


I hadn't heard that word before but yuck is right!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 10, 2020)

Garlic, black olives, pepperoni, anchovies and any pork or it's by-products, which includes some yogurts and supplement capsules that contain gelatin.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 10, 2020)

Has anyone mentioned the world's slimiest dish: boiled okara?


----------



## gamboolman (Sep 10, 2020)

Sushi.  To placate our son, we went to a fancy Sushi place - very expensive.

I ate the Sushi.....much to the amazement of ms gamboogal....

Did not enjoy the taste or texture and I ate a fair amount to give it a good shot.

Was throwing up within 6 hours.....

Hell if I will ever eat raw fish again....

Having said that, I do love the raw Oysters......

gamboolman.....


----------



## Pinky (Sep 10, 2020)

gamboolman said:


> Sushi.  To placate our son, we went to a fancy Sushi place - very expensive.
> 
> I ate the Sushi.....much to the amazement of ms gamboogal....
> 
> ...


I like only vegetarian sushi. Can't eat raw fish, due to allergies. Just as well ...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I like only vegetarian sushi. Can't eat raw fish, due to allergies. Just as well ...


hahaha..not laughing at your allergies Pinks...but you're Japanese, it;s against the law for you not to like Sushi... 

I love sushi BTW.. just sayin'...


----------



## Damaged Goods (Sep 11, 2020)

With apologies to San Franciscans, abalone is overrated.  Sorry New Englanders, clams have a horrible taste.  And these may be fightin' words to Marylanders, but soft-shell crabs and raw oysters are terrible.

(To be fair, I love me some steamed Maryland blue hard-shelled crabs and crabcakes made from that meat.  I wonder why soft-shelled crabs taste so differently .  Also fried oysters are yummy.)


----------



## Jules (Sep 11, 2020)

The thought of pouring cream on a bowl of fruit turns my stomach.  

My husband hates butter.  Anything buttered.  No margarine.  Nothing greasy.


----------

